# el nin`o and la nin`a



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

can someone who knows .. explain the difference between the two and how each will affect us here in the states this winter. i think i'm hearing a la nin`a is just starting to develop but reading through it all is giving me a headache


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Expected La Niña impacts during November – January . For the contiguous United States, potential impacts include above average precipitation in the Northern Rockies, Northern California, and in southern and eastern regions of the Pacific Northwest. Below-average precipitation is expected across the southern tier, particularly in the southwestern and southeastern states..........,,,,,,


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

La Nina is an effect that is caused by the eastern pacific ocean around the equator being a little colder than normal. This colder water effects air temperatures and moisture across north america. The westerly winds caused by the pacific high pressure bring that air up across the united states. "reason why our jet stream goes west to east." This causes the midwest to be a little dryer than normal. The rockies and the other various parts of the country in the east usually experience a little more than average precip, while the southeast is usually a little warmer and drier.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I take meteorology at UNH. Usually La Nina means that the northeast gets normal temperatures but more precip and moisture.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

One makes you money and one makes you loose money!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

STUPID LaNin'a :crying:


----------

